# We did they go?



## SteelShot (Jan 26, 2011)

Lurker said:


> IT decided this was a dangerous site so I can’t read or post on my lunch break anymore.
> Easier to post pics to FB from my phone.
> And I can post pic locations on my FB page and not get lit up.


Man, I thought my IT group were the only ones. The struggle is real. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

I knew this thread would draw out some of you slackers!


----------



## flighthunter (Nov 21, 2005)

I came across this forum in the fall of ‘05, my first year at college. I sometimes question why I’m still coming back here 15 years later??? It is funny to see the same old questions come up year in and year out, and I’ve realized most of the questions asked revolve around “gimmick” duck hunting equipment/accessories. 

The forum has definitely changed over the years.


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

Branta? You out there? JD?


----------



## Flooded Timber (Nov 1, 2006)

TNL said:


> Branta? You out there? JD?


Was thinking of Branta also.


----------



## Kingcrapp (Jan 6, 2009)

Waxi..Im still here with you brother...
Good luck everyone and be safe.


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

Forum activity is shot all over the web. Surprised MS is still here honestly. My old favorites Waterfowler.com died, Steelheadsite died, and stats for almost all interest-specific sites jive.

Funny, the thing I probably get the biggest kick out of are the LFTS threads in the deer forum - dueling commonalities (shared interest, boredom, smartphone in hand). It's like the last bastion.


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

Yeah...years ago I owned/ran a forum dedicated to bump and run racing, and actively participated in one dedicated to demolition derbies. I gave the forum away to another person when I left the sport 6ish years ago. It's dead now. And the derby forum I lurk once every year...appears to be on the same trajectory (if not already dead).

Facebook killed it stuff like that.

That said...MS likely won't ever go completely away. There's too much content here that brings in random traffic from search engines. Traffic equals advertising dollars. No one could post for years on this thing and it would still be "open" due to that.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

TNL said:


> Branta? You out there? JD?


Russell will first have to get permission from his wife to post. It may be awhile.


----------



## Sampsons_owner (Dec 30, 2005)

I think Russ's wife is to busy kicking his butt at golf. She is also quite the duck hunter herself. Steve


----------



## Shlwego (Sep 13, 2006)

I miss the days when people regularly posted here, and feel like in many ways I "know" a bunch of you who were regulars here over the years that I've never actually met. But I realize that I myself am also one of the ones who is just not checking in as much anymore. There are multiple reasons for that, but Facebook isn't one of them. I dislike Facebook immensely. 

Part of it is that I'm just not getting out as much as I used to. My girls are grown up and have husbands, jobs and responsibilities that means they can't go out hunting with me like they did when they were kids; and many of my hunting buddies are not as active as they used to be. We used to drive hours from the metro area to the places we hunt, leaving early and staying late, and coming back home exhausted. They don't want to do that as much anymore and I get it. I'm 53 now myself, and all that effort takes more out of me than it used to. I certainly could go by myself but I don't really like hunting solo - it's one of the reasons I don't hunt deer. So if I can't put a group together to duck hunt, I'm likely to stay home. I'm not yet at the point where I'm ready to give my decoys away, but I think I can see a point out there on the horizon where having 250+ decoys in my garage no longer makes sense... maybe.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

TSS Caddis said:


> Russell will first have to get permission from his wife to post. It may be awhile.


russ is in PEI shooting bands (14 in 2 days last msg he sent me).
JD is in nodak for 2 weeks....should be winding down now.


----------



## duckcommander101 (Jan 14, 2003)

TSS Caddis said:


> Russell will first have to get permission from his wife to post. It may be awhile.


Sounds about right


----------



## NbyNW (Jun 30, 2012)

It sure feels like these forums are slowing down a lot the last few years. I enjoy reading posts from others.

Deer forums are active, but can get pretty divisive. Too many people on here don't respect other's opinions, and think their opinions are facts.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

TSS Caddis said:


> Russell will first have to get permission from his wife to post. It may be awhile.


Hey bud!


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

My kids are in high school. Not much time for extra Drama. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

deadduck365 said:


> My kids are in high school. Not much time for extra Drama.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Always liked your posts deadduck


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Still smashing them!


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

Hey Mack. Miss that Venison. Nice Green goldmine.


----------

